# Alternative to oats



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I have 300g oats a day split in to two weight gaining shakes, I now need an alternative because it's giving me horrendous bloat.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Rice Flour


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chips


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Carb powder although I prefer oats myself .. Love oats


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Muesly


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

i used to get shocking bloat from oats until i switched to myprotein oats. did the trick.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I do love oats it's over 100g in a shake I can't stomach it, Is ready break similar with bloating as oats?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cream of rice:

Cream of Rice + | GoNutrition®


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

first thing you could try is less oats...see how you respond to that...then look for alternatives


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You do not "replace" oats!!!


----------



## CW7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Are they rolled oats or powered? If rolled I suggest looking into MyProteins powered oats  might be easier to digest


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> first thing you could try is less oats...see how you respond to that...then look for alternatives


Of course I have tried that hence this thread.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> Of course I have tried that hence this thread.


well you said your on 300 grams of oats... that's "a lot" to me... try 50, try 100

some people can't get away with a drinking a litre of milk but they can get away with milk on there cereals now n then though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Rice Flour





ah24 said:


> Cream of rice:
> 
> Cream of Rice + | GoNutrition


^ this.

Works a treat.


----------

